# Plattfischhaken



## torino (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo
wollte euch mal fragen ob man anstatt des langschenkligen Hakens (Aberdeen) auch andere Hakenarten nehemen kann zum Plattfischangeln und wenn ja was für welche ?


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

man kann Circlehooks oder DS-Haken nehmen.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

...nimm Kreishaken.

Kein Schlucken, keine OPs, keine verangelten Untermaßige....

Einfach empfehlenswert.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## volkerm (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Hallo,

warum, eigentlich, haben sich die Kreishaken nach einer Euphorie nie durchgesetzt?
Die wurden ja sogar im Spinn- und Fliegenbereich über den grünen Klee gelobt.
Ich vermute, das Konzept klappt mehr im "Selbsthak- Bereich"?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Kreishaken werden genau so geschluckt wie normale Haken oder Butthaken zumindest wenn man die Montage hinterger schleifen lässt und nicht ständig in der Hand hält. Ich fische immer beide Hakentypen und muß beim Circle genau so oft operieren wie beim Butthaken.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum, eigentlich, haben sich die Kreishaken nach einer Euphorie nie durchgesetzt?
> *Die wurden ja sogar im Spinn- und Fliegenbereich über den grünen Klee gelobt.*
> ...


 


Hallo Volker,#h

ich wüsste absolut nicht,was die Dinger im KuKö-Bereich
bewirken sollten.Die ziehst du doch dem Fisch bei jedem 
Anschlag sofort wieder aus dem Maul heraus.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Moin ihr, ich finde ja den Gamakatsu LS 5213N in Größe 1 für Platten am besten. Der ist kurzschenklich, dickdrahtig, richtig scharf, rostet nicht und man kann einen Watti gut aufziehen. 
Bild ist hier. 
Circles verwende ich nicht mehr in der Brandung. Sie haben keinen besseren Effekt als normale Haken. Und das Gefummel mit dem Watti um die Kurven ist mir zu anstrengend. Ich glaube auch nicht an die Geschichte mit den großen Fischen an großen Haken. Auch winzige Flundern quälen sich den Circle rein, wenn man ihnen lange genug Zeit dazu läßt.


----------



## torino (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Und wenn ihr euch ein Plattenvorfach mit einen Haken bindet wie dick ist eure Schnur dann ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Hallo Torino,#h

bitte nicht böse auffassen.:m

Du bist ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Board aktiv.#6
Aber trotzdem stelle ich mir langsam die Frage,gehst du auch
angeln,oder theorisierst du nur?
Die ganzen Fragen die du stellst,die hatte ich in kürzester Zeit durch Praxis selbst beantwortet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Kreishaken an Spinnern funktionieren ( selbst getestet)
aber nur dann wenn Forellen gierig beißen, dann haken sie sich selbst. Wenn ein Anschlag erfoderlich ist- Mist. Also lohnt sich die Umrüsterei nicht .
Wo es gut funktioniert hat waren Hornies mit Naturköder, einfach in die Schnur laufen lassen, die Aussteigerquote geht gegen Null.
Gruß A.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Kreishaken werden genau so geschluckt wie normale Haken oder Butthaken zumindest wenn man die Montage hinterger schleifen lässt und nicht ständig in der Hand hält. Ich fische immer beide Hakentypen und muß beim Circle genau so oft operieren wie beim Butthaken.





Welche Hakengröße nimmst Du für "unsere" Platten? Ich habe  2/0er und 3/0er und fische mit Wattwurm und Coktailgarnele (Aldi). 

Im letzten Urlaub hatten wir insgesamt etwa 70 Fische (Kliesche und Butt) und ein Dorsch von ca. 4 Kilo #6. Alle bis auf 2 Stück (die wirklich geschluckt hatte) haben gaaaaaanz vorne gehangen, so dass ich teilweise Sorge hatte, dass sie abfallen. Passierte aber auch nicht. Und wir haben die Ruten auch nicht in der Hand, sondern in der Halterung.

Das Beste: Die kleineren Scheiben schwimmen megafit wieder Richtung Grund.

Aber auch für die Seezungen/Meerbrassen am Atlantik (Brandungsangeln) nehme ich Kreishaken. Allerdings in Größe 3 bis 4, wegen der kleineren Köder (Sandwürmer). Auch hier habe ich kaum mehr ein Fisch operieren müssen. Was war das früher immer ein Massaker bei den kleinen Seezugen#d.  

Ich kann die Teile nur empfehlen und will sie jetzt auch mal beim Winkelpickern auf Bresen und Co. probieren.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

ich kann die gamakatsu LS3113 R haken in den größen 1/0 -2 empfehlen.
extrem scharf...extrem gut.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torino,#h
> 
> bitte nicht böse auffassen.:m
> 
> ...


 


Danke,

keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.
Übrigens,bei einer Rute ist immer das dünnere Ende
die Spitze.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## volkerm (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Hallo Steinbuttschreck,

schreib doch bitte mal die Hakentypen rein, die Du nutzt.
Testen will ich es in jedem Fall.
Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Wenn ich mit Circles fische dann mit 1,0 oder 2,0 und ich hatte es wirklich schon einige male das der Haken geschluckt war. Ich fische die VMC Circle Haken, Modell 7384 als Nachläufer oder am Buttlöffel.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Steinbuttschreck,
> 
> schreib doch bitte mal die Hakentypen rein, die Du nutzt.
> Testen will ich es in jedem Fall.
> ...




Hallo Volker,

ich fische die *Gamakatsu G-Code Octopus Circle*.

Die sind schön stark (Dorschgeeignet#6), die Spitze ist absolut giftig und sie fangen an, nach 5 Tagen zu rosten. So werde die Fische bei einem eventuellen Abriss die Dinger wieder los.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Das Beste: Die kleineren Scheiben schwimmen megafit wieder Richtung Grund.




Gute Einstellung!  #6


----------



## volkerm (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Hallo,

erfreulicherweise decken sich Eure Erfahrungen mit meinen.
Der große Einzel sitzt besser, und schont tendenziell kleine Fische, so man sie überhaupt hakt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rocky Coast (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Hallo,

bin überrascht, dass die meisten von Euch so gute Erfahrungen mit Circle-Hooks gemacht haben. Beim gemütlichen Hochziehen vom Boot lasse ich mir die Teile ja noch gefallen, aber beim Brandungsangeln über felsigem oder unsauberen Grund für mich nach mehreren Versuchen absolut unbrauchbar.

Oft hat man da nur eine Chance, den Fang sicher ans Ufer zu bekommen:
Knackiger Anschlag, damit sich das Blei weit genug vom Grund abhebt, und dann Kurbeln was das Zeug hält. Dafür ist der Circle denkbar ungeeignet, die meisten Fische verliert man beim Anhieb oder spätestens beim schnellen Einholen. Habe Lehrgeld zahlen müssen und einige richtig gute Fische verloren.
Nachdem ich wieder auf Aberdeen umstellte, egal ob Gamakatsu/VMC/Kasan oder Mustad, war wieder alles paletti und die Quote der nicht gehakten oder verlorenen Fische reduzierte sich wieder drastisch!


----------



## Platten-Jäger (3. März 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Also ich fische die Kreishaken oder Circlehooks jetzt seit 2 Jahren in der Ostsee .Mein Fazit fällt ganz eindeutug aus:
An der bewegten Montage sind die Kreishaken eine wahre Revolution. Man muss eben nur damit umgehen können! Wer meint er müsse anschlagen ist falsch davor. Langsam andrehen kurz nach dem Anbiss oder die Rute langsam bewegen und der Fisch hängt oder eben noch nicht. Ich reisse dem Fisch ohne den Anschlag aber auch nicht den Köder aus dem Maul und verschrecke ihn womöglich. Nein, er zuppelt gleich weiter ...
Sicherlich wird die Tief -Schluck -Rate bei der unbewegten Montage ( faules Brandungsangeln ) nicht unbedingt Sinken , obwohl der Kreishaken ja ursprünglich aus der Langleinen -Fischerei stammt.

Ich jedenfalls fische zumindest vom kleinen - oder Bellyboot keine anderen Haken mehr und die gelegentlichen Minidorsche danken es mir immer wieder. Die leben völlig unversehrt weiter.

Waidmannsheil hät ich fast gesagt ;-)

Plattenjäger lässt grüssen


----------



## taz (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*



Platten-Jäger schrieb:


> Waidmannsheil hät ich fast gesagt ;-)



Öhm, fängst Du Deine Platten mit der Flinte? :q

Also Circle-Hooks zum Bootsangeln kann ich nur bestätigen, super Sache. Beim "faulen" Angeln, sprich aus der Brandung, kann ich allerdings keine "deutlich" geringere Schluck-Rate bestätigen. Wenn die platten Kollegen so richtig hungrig sind kriegen die alles runter. Ich habe eine Zeit lang mit relativ dicken 2/0 Stahlhaken gefischt, die waren riesig im Vergleich zu einem Plattfischmaul. Aber selbst die kleinen Platten von 15-25cm haben sich diese riesigen Haken mit Leichtigkeit weggeschluckt beim Brandungsangeln... das lässt sich leider nicht 100% vermeiden...

Aber vom Boot aus ist es definitiv eine feine Sache.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Ponase (5. August 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Moin,
da ich diesen schönen Beitrag über Circle-Hooks gelesen habe möchte ich sie auch gerne testen. Leider führt mein Angelshop um the eck keine#q. Also bleibt nur der Online-Shop, die Preise stimmen aber dann das Porto von 5-6€ ist übertrieben für ein Päckchen Haken. Kennt jemand einen fairen Shop?

Und habe ich es richtig verstanden das Circle-Hooks nicht für´s Buttlöffeln geeignet ist?


----------



## Platten-Jäger (18. November 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

Die Kreishaken eignen sich grade beim bewegten Fischen  z.B.  Buttlöffeln  hervorragend... 
mit fängigem Gruß
vom Plattenjäger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. November 2011)

*AW: Plattfischhaken*

ich bin ein Fan von Plattfischhaken benutze die in der regel ab 2/0

Nennen sich hier in England Kirby hooks und kosten fuer 100 paar Pfund.
Sind auf jedenfall besser als ide 0.99 cent fuer 10 auf dem deutschen Markt. Ist mehr einmal benutzen und dann vergammeln diese.
Die Kirby Haken die ich benutze gibt es bis 6/0
bis 4/0 ist es kein problem fuer die Platten die weg zu hauen. Ich fange bei 2/0 an und arbeite mich hoch. Sollte es sehr schlecht beissen gehen ich auch mal mit der groesse runter. In der Regel brauche ich das nicht. Weder hier in England als auch in der Ostsee, wenn ich in Deutschland mal bin

Gute Quelle ist EBAY.co.uk Ihr braucht allerdings einen paypal account.


----------

